# Have you seen Ortan Cassius? (in a game of course)



## godzy (Jun 5, 2008)

Has any one had experience with this super-tough super-human? with his T, feel no pain and a rosarius, it could be rather hard killing him. the hellfire rounds are also a bonus. might it be worth while keeping him out of combat to shoot?
not being able to take a jump pack removes the common use of chaplains. same with termie armor. how would you use him? he works well with stern guard- same ammo, giving them 3 rerollable attacks on the charge. (and fluff-wise, he did found the tyranids hunters)


----------



## Apoctis (Feb 14, 2008)

No actually but this is due to the small amount of space marine players where I play. But this will probably end with the new codex.


----------



## 10228 (Sep 8, 2008)

Never played him, but I hope they release a new model. the current one is crap


----------



## TheUnmarked (May 19, 2008)

Made my own model for him but haven't used him yet, would only take him as a secondary HQ though


----------



## Lord Sinkoran (Dec 23, 2006)

never played him but I wouldn't be too worried if I did the cahplains are to be honest shit now so not scarey. But if he was to threaten my army hes nothing a 10 man squad of honour guard couldn't handle :fuck:


----------



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

haven't seen him yet, but that might have something to do with people I know not liking the fact he hasn't got the correct weaponry anymore


----------



## Cato Sicarius (Feb 21, 2008)

Going with TheUnmarked here guys and girls. The current one is terrible.


----------



## Ordo Xeno Commander (Jan 17, 2007)

Lord Sinkoran said:


> never played him but I wouldn't be too worried if I did the cahplains are to be honest shit now so not scarey. But if he was to threaten my army hes nothing a 10 man squad of honour guard couldn't handle :fuck:


the normal ones are, but he's a special character, and most of the SM characters are nasty stuff, I know, I use them


----------



## godzy (Jun 5, 2008)

well, normal cc will do hardly anything to him. same thing with bolters and such. to take him down you'll need at least *two* specials shooting at him, and he still has an in save. he doesn't hit to hard in cc, just a power weapon. he cannot be instant-deathed by anything short of a force weapon.


----------



## Cato Sicarius (Feb 21, 2008)

Plasma Weapons _will_ kill him. The guy I usually play against has around 6 in a 750 points Chaos army. That should be enough after 2 turns.


----------



## Son of mortarion (Apr 24, 2008)

snipers, dreads and monstrous creatures will also make mincemeat of him. kind of a 40k rocks, paper scissors, he is great for taking down gribblies, but snipers can kill him pretty easily, but monstrous creatures will eat them alive..... ad infinitum


----------



## gwmaniac (Sep 1, 2008)

yeah, the model they made right now is total crap. it looks like a sculpt from the early 80s or something. not modern enough. of course, i shouldn't be complaining, i can hardly sculpt a stick figure. but then again, i paid twelve bucks for this piece of crap!


----------



## Lioneljohnson510 (May 28, 2008)

yeah my ultramariens are built around himm he is a BEAST


----------



## Katie Drake (Nov 28, 2007)

I fought him once and so far I've found that he's easiest to deal with when he's in a unit of some kind. Since you always roll to wound against the majority Toughness in the squad it's quite easy to get around his massive Toughness. The armor and _Feel No Pain_ is a bit tougher, though.

If you really need to bring Cassius down, just charge him and smack his punk ass around with a power fist. It might not cause instant death, but he even he won't last too long against that kind of punishment.


----------

